# Central New York - cabin camping in state parks



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

This area is loaded with waterfalls and glacial features, "kettle lakes." old growth forests, golf courses, the Erie Canal ....

Another fascinating area. 


Affordable Family Vacations in Central New York State Park Cabins - Associated Content


----------

